# Black homing pigeon!



## Danny Donek (Aug 16, 2011)

previously I posted that I was going to breed my white cock homing pigeon with a blue check hen and was wondering what i would get from them. They hatched and raised an all black homer and a blue bar white flights and white head homer offspring. Cant wait to get them trained and off in the air with the team!


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

wait, they have 3 eggs?


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

Maybe two clutches


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

I think that is just two young, one black, and one blue bar with a white head and flights. 

Nice to get a combination of colours.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

okay from what i understand is that this pair have multiples offspring and one time he got aall black color offspring and other times he got some pie off springs. 

okay, yes it must be something with their genetic but since you only got the black off spring once, there is a chance that the one who fathered the black offspring may not be the white cock but another male.

and since you said that you got a blue bar with white flight and a white bald head, yes that is very indeed the white cock's offspring. 

i may be wrong because if sex link are in play, there is a chance that under the recessive white cock of you may be carrying black. Otherwise the offspring color you will get from it are pie or RR white.

I had a blue check cock X a Recessive white hen and i got 2 grizzle from it. One is red grizzle and the other one is a white grizzle. you can check them out at my photos.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Black, blue bars, and varying amounts of white can easily come from the same rec white cockbird. The only thing we know so far is that the mother carries bar and the father carries bar (at least), carries blue (at least), is spread (heterozygous), and piebald (which the bird may not be recessive white at all, it could be a combination of piebald genes, including baldhead).


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

A photo would be cool, actually....hint, hint....


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello
I think

The White cock has many hidden genes


----------



## Hareloft (Jun 26, 2011)

sev3ns0uls said:


> wait, they have 3 eggs?


I think its a black and a blue bar white flight with a white head.


----------

